# Does your fluff sleep with you?



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Rocky was not sleeping with us until about a week or so ago. He always slept on the sectional in the living room and was very happy to be there. The reason I brought him in bed with us is he would wake my hubby in the middle of the night to go out. I didn't think he really needed to go out because I would take him out at 11 pm every night. Well, against my husband's judgement, I brought Rocky in bed with us and he sleeps* all* night now. :wub: The problem now is....he wants to sleep right between us instead of at our feet. :blink: I put his favorite blankie down at the food of the bed, but instead, Rocky is right up there with us. We feel him all night and we're now afraid we are going to roll over on him.:OMG!: Has this ever happened to anyone? Now we're up all night worrying about where he is on the bed!:smilie_tischkante:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

lmao !! they train us so fast .. dolce sleeps with me and my three yr old that doesnt want to leave my bed , and with my bf when he sstays over , dolce generally sleeps by my legs or in the crook of the back of my knee , lol but he does try to squish in between my son n i , right by our faces , because of my allergies n damians asthma i refuse n i put him right back by my feet ,.. lol n he stays lol ... about the rolling over i used to be paranoid but now im not i think they adapt , when we move so does he .. lol


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I wouldn't worry about rolling over him, Dianne - I think he would let it be known if you smush him! Maybe you could put a little doggie bed ON your bed and see if he will sleep on that? That would keep him out of your way and you wouldn't have to worry about rolling over on him.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Both Rose & Lily sleep between us and they are tiny. We have never had a problem. They move out of the way when we move and adjust themselves accordingly. Because Lily is the smallest, she sleeps between our two pillows, and Rose is a little lower on the bed. Good luck getting Rockstar to sleep on the foot of the bed.:HistericalSmiley: I have found that they want to get as close to us as they can, those little love-muffins. :wub: Love your new siggy, btw.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I usually have Chloe on one side, Summer on the other and my two cats either up near my head or feet..they allow me to have a small part of the bed. I do find when I turn over at night, that I always realize they are there and so far, I haven't rolled over on any of them. I actually have moved them at times to make room for me to turn over and they never lose a wink of sleep!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Same here our 5 sleep w/ us. Rylee is really tiny and he usually sleeps in the middle by our shoulders,so far he's moved before any smushing happens...
Usually our movements make them more alert that we are....so we can be half asleep but they're fully awake,move and reclaim new real estate on the bed...


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Ollie sleeps with us and I love it! He sleeps between us, curled up in the bend of our knees, at my chest or at our feet. He's never been smushed...we're both just careful when turning over. I wouldn't have it any other way!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Diane - all 3 of mine sleep with me and when we're with Jerry, Nellie, the 85 lb Lab is also on the bed. Believe me, the are more than able to movve out of the way. 

So you finally broke down -- I knew it was just a matter of time. LMAO.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

:HistericalSmiley:


Lacie's Mom said:


> Diane - all 3 of mine sleep with me and when we're with Jerry, Nellie, the 85 lb Lab is also on the bed. Believe me, the are more than able to movve out of the way.
> 
> So you finally broke down -- I knew it was just a matter of time. LMAO.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Axel sleeps in his doggie bed at the foot of our bed - he makes it his job to make sure no cats jump on the bed during the night (we call him 'The Sheriff'). Madison likes to sleep on our pillows. Or rather, she allows us to share HER pillows! I love them sleeping with us!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

People ask us ,how can we sleep w/ five dogs in the bed. I tell them I can't sleep w/o them.Only a true dog lover would understand....


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i understand u , cause i sleep w dolce n if i had four more i would most problably sleep with them too . i have had ppl tell me that sleeping w my dog is unsanitary , to which i have replied sleeping with humans is problably more unsanitary , cause i know where my dog has been .. i swear some ppl are dumb .. if there was anything unsanitary about me sleeping w my pup then i guess the same would apply for holding him , sitting on the couch , kissing him , u know what i mean ? 

i agree with u 100% only a true dog lover would understand :aktion033:


michellerobison said:


> People ask us ,how can we sleep w/ five dogs in the bed. I tell them I can't sleep w/o them.Only a true dog lover would understand....


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Of course, both of mine sleep with me. However, yesterday morning was a bit disturbing (as in odd). I woke up about 3:30, laying on my right side with my head on the pillow (of course) and Tessa was laying on her left side, with her head on the pillow, looking adoringly back at me. :w00t: It was so precious!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Yep both of mine sleep with me!! Sometimes Mia will get too hot and sleep on the floor but Bella MUST be curled up next to me! She will sometimes snuggle right up beside me and lay on her side with the blankets on her! She is such the little princess!! Mia on the other hand, has to be at my feet...she gets too hot and annoyed at how many times I move through the night! Lol


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Hunter sleeps with us and pretty much always has. Maggie - we have encountered the same thing sometimes, I will wake up and his little face will be on my pillow facing me or facing my husband - so cute!

We had trained Hunter to sleep at the foot (this was in the summer) but in the winter he kept wanting to be up closer to us (probably due to more body heat) so we actually put a pillow between us and he slept on that for a while. But, now he likes to sleep under the covers with his head on the pillow right between us. Often he will end up moving to the top of the covers and we will place a blanket on him. He does not like to sleep anywhere but the middle and we have never squished him - I assume he gets out of the way if one of us moves


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Aolani sleeps in his own bed in the room nest door. However, lately he starts his sleep in the office as I have been working at home a bit more when I get home (tis the begining of busy season) but when he sees that I go to my bed to sleep he heads to his for the rest of the night. Though in the morning he makes sure that we snuggle for a bit but if he's early I turn him away and he goes back to his bed.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

uniquelovdolce said:


> i understand u , cause i sleep w dolce n if i had four more i would most problably sleep with them too . i have had ppl tell me that sleeping w my dog is unsanitary , to which i have replied sleeping with humans is problably more unsanitary , cause i know where my dog has been .. i swear some ppl are dumb .. if there was anything unsanitary about me sleeping w my pup then i guess the same would apply for holding him , sitting on the couch , kissing him , u know what i mean ?
> 
> i agree with u 100% only a true dog lover would understand :aktion033:


I can see someone 's point,even dog people I know don't sleep w/ their dogs,but they're not as nutts about their dogs as we are...

It can be unsanitary if one doesn't check bums for hitchhikers,ha,ha...eeuugghhh.

Mine get baths at least every two weeks plus bum and face washes and paws almost daily,so it's about as sanitary as one can get...
Funny my dogs can go two weeks w/o a bath,if a person did that,they'd really stink....
The only thing I can really complain about is fuzzies... We change the sheets every week anyway so the sheets are cleaner than the dogs...ha,ha.

Who knows maybe they keep the bed bugs away too!


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

My girls both sleep with me & I love it :wub: Bailey starts out sleeping at the foot of the bed and Sophia at the top by my head. During the night they move and Sophia ends up right next to me and Bailey at the top of the bed. I've never rolled over either of them. When I move so do they


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Matilda has always slept with us, Miss Bow likes to be on the bed for kisses but most of the time she sleeps in her bed.
Matilda is a huge bed hog, dh and I sleep on the edge of the bed quess we are push overs:innocent:


----------



## Kaijah (Apr 20, 2010)

Both my dogs like to sleep in bed with me.... I don't think I'd get any sleep if I tried to keep them out. They'd spend all night crying. :bysmilie:

Buddy likes sleeping at the foot of the bed, so I don't have to worry much about squishing him. He wants to sleep with you, but not touch you too much or he over heats. Sheik on the other hand prefers sleeping plastered against my chest/belly area, so that was interesting to adjust to. I guess I just got used to it... I mean, she's my baby, why not cuddle her? :wub: It's harder to sleep without them now if I have to leave overnight for something than anything.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Madison's Mom said:


> Axel sleeps in his doggie bed at the foot of our bed - he makes it his job to make sure no cats jump on the bed during the night (we call him 'The Sheriff'). Madison likes to sleep on our pillows. Or rather, *she allows us to share HER pillows! * I love them sleeping with us!


That's so funny. :thumbsup: Tyler lays down towards the end of the bed when we first to to sleep. Kind of sprawling but vertical like we are. But then when I wake up, he is right between our two pillows. :w00t: We never hear him or feel him sneak up. Then in the morning if i wake up and DH is sleeping he goes over to him, kind of nudges him and climbs on his head :new_shocked:and pushes him to move off HIS pillow!! So instead of us crushing him; Tyler tries to crush us. :angry: Tyler does have us trained. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Triniti sleeps with Malayah every night. She says he usually ends up pushing her off her pillow, lol

Terra sleeps with DH and I sometimes, right inbetween us or even under the covers if she's cold. But lately she has been sleeping with my youngest daughter in her bed.  Our golden has a bed on the floor next to us. Oh yeah, and my old lady cat usually sleeps ontop of me. :wub:


----------



## the.shewolf (Jan 7, 2011)

all 3 of my guys sleep with me when the other half is on night shift but when he is home only Benny gets to sleep on the bed as he is the only one that can jump onto the bed. The other 2 have to sleep iin their beds on the floor. Not by my choice tho! I would LOVE all of them to be on the bed all the time but Dirk says no


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I'm more strict about bisou in the bed now (she's on invitation-only terms) but when she did sleep in the bed, she had to be between both my husband and me...and touching both of us at the same time AND with her head on a pillow.

It just got to be too much- and also she started getting really possessive of me so now I have her bed beside my bed..and she still tries non stop to come up on the bed anyway but she's only allowed up for a few minutes and not overnight anymore.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Funny stories gals, thanks for the laughs.:HistericalSmiley: Now I know from all these posts that Rocky will move if I go to lay over him. Last night he slept most of the night right up against my legs. 

Guess we are crazy dog owners...er...dogs? More like babies..but what's funny is I never let my real skin babies sleep with us unless they were sick.
I read Dr. Spock at the time (the seventies) and he said never to put the child in bed with you. I followed his book to the T....wonder what he'd say now!


----------



## sadiesmom (Sep 14, 2008)

Absolutely my girl sleeps with us and right between us. I love it though. I can assure you that if you rolled over on them they will let you know. My girl is such a drama queen anyway and with the least bit of pressure she would, very loudly, let us know.....I wouldn't worry.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

All three sleep with us. Annie curls up in my arm pit of all places with her little head on my shoulder - takes a good hour to get the feeling back in my arm in the morning. lol

Sophie usually starts out in between us, but is all over the place during the night, up and down the pet stairs, and spends a good bit of time laying at the top of the house stairs which are right outside our bedroom. She lays there looking out the front door (it's has glass inserts and sidelights). I keep telling her it's just the garden lights out there, but I think they think we're being attacked by some type of light beings or aliens. Some nights she just roams around downstairs for a bit after we're all sleeping - I think she's enjoying her alone time away from her siblings! 

And, then there's Ruby, she's old, small, fragile, and slow. I was very hesitant to bring her into our bed but she was just as insistent upon being there. So, sometimes she sleeps right below Annie - her face to Annie's butt! - and other times she wants to sleep right on top of me. I found out the old girl can move pretty quickly to get out the way, but mostly I realized how aware I am of where they are when I'm sleeping.

The only big issue we've had with them in the bed is that Annie sometimes gets the urge to climb on hubby's pillow and lick his forehead or his bald spot in the middle of the night while he's sleeping! ROFL One night hubby said he woke up and found Annie actually pawing through the hair on the back of his head looking for his bald spot! ROFL

I hate to admit it, but most nights hubby moves to the sofa downstairs at about 3 a.m.! Then the girls spread out on his side of the bed and sometimes he'll bring one down to sleep with him on the couch!

Linda


----------



## gypsyqueen (Nov 9, 2008)

I have a queen bed only me and two 5lb dogs and I cant move at night because there spooners


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I am ROTFLMBO!!! Licking his bald spot. Rocky does that pawing through my hubby's hair too. Your whole post had me in stitches!:HistericalSmiley:



sophie said:


> All three sleep with us. Annie curls up in my arm pit of all places with her little head on my shoulder - takes a good hour to get the feeling back in my arm in the morning. lol
> 
> Sophie usually starts out in between us, but is all over the place during the night, up and down the pet stairs, and spends a good bit of time laying at the top of the house stairs which are right outside our bedroom. She lays there looking out the front door (it's has glass inserts and sidelights). I keep telling her it's just the garden lights out there, but I think they think we're being attacked by some type of light beings or aliens. Some nights she just roams around downstairs for a bit after we're all sleeping - I think she's enjoying her alone time away from her siblings!
> 
> ...


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Sue, I had to read your post to my husband. He loved it because now he sees he's not the only one that gets walked on in the morning. :HistericalSmiley:


----------

